
Select Wat from SQL - adito
https://scattered-thoughts.net/writing/select-wat-from-sql/
======
TekMol
Is this one real?

    
    
        jamie=# create table users ("user" text, "password" text);
        CREATE TABLE
        jamie=# insert into users values ('bob', 'whatever');
        INSERT 0 1
        jamie=# select user, password from users;
         user  | password
        -------+----------
         jamie | whatever
        (1 row)

~~~
subleq
Yes, user is a reserved word and `SELECT user` gives you the current database
user. Notice how in the create table "user" is quoted, because it would be a
syntax error otherwise. If you quote the same way in the select it will give
you the user column, not the user reserved word:

    
    
        select "user", password from users;

